# Summer Job in Italy



## jblimato (May 14, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am a 19 year old Accounting student from the United States. I just came back from a semester abroad in Salamanca, Spain and absolutely loved it! Ever since I was little, I always loved travelling and always wanted to live abroad. 

This summer I am planning on finding a job/internship in Europe, specifically Spain, Italy, Switzerland or France. I would love to find an internship related to business/accounting but I do realize that with the Eurozone crisis, it might not be realistic. 

I was thinking that maybe getting a job teaching English would be a better option? I had a few offers while in Salamanca but they didn't fit well with my class schedule. 

I have office experience as a data analysis assistant at my university, but don't really have experience in teaching except when I went to South Korea on a service trip and taught English in an organization for handicapped children for 10 days.

I have dual citizenship with the United States and Switzerland so visas aren't an issue and I speak fluent English, Spanish and can get by in Italian. 

Does anyone know of any language schools that only hire for the summer and not year-round? Or any other recommendations?

Sorry for the long post and thank you all for the help!


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Swiss citizens can live and work in Italy without much restrictions thanks to a bilateral treaty. Only make sure that the employment conditions are spelled out clearly and possibly written down and agreed upon, as there are many unscrupulous language school managers in Italy who take advantage of foreigners on a regular basis.


----------

